
Startup Engineering Cookbook - logicman
http://www.slideshare.net/mrjain/startup-engineering-cookbook
======
drinchev
I really think those LAMP stuff is a bit old. Most of the startups rely on
ruby / nodejs for the scalability issues and much easier Ajax/API
implementations. Although if the team is best at php, there's nothing wrong
with working with it.

